# Results from NCFAA State Indoor



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to all the award winners.

Got a couple of State Records. Great shooting everybody!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

79 shooters this year represents a nearly 80% increase in participation from last year...

Hopefully we can keep the trend going...

Special Thanks to:
At the Raleigh Location
*John Kristoff of Lifetime Archery*- For Running things in Raleigh
*Elizabeth Heyman* and the rest of the team- For the accounting and support
*Ken* (sorry I can't remembr your last name) Of *Carolina Outdoor Sportsman* for allowing us to use his range...

At the Albemarle Location:
*Matt McNeill*-aka Spoon 13- for handling the Saturday shooting line..
*Tim Bloodworth*- at *God's Country Outfitters* for allowing us to use your range...

At the Franklin location:
*Mark Jones*- For handling all of the communication and paperwork for the Western location Shoots...
*Steve Smith and the rest of the Smith Family*- for allowing the NCFAA the continued use of the range at *Archery Barn*.

For all of the folks receiving an award. We're in the process of getting them all put together. Once we do we will send them to the Tournament Captain based on where your round was shot-

For Archery Barn- Mark Jones
For God's Country Outfitters- Yours truly
For Carolina Outdoor Sportsman- John Kristoff

I'll get a post up on the NCFAA website ( www.ncfaa-archery.org ) once they have gone out. Please feel free to contact me through the website if you have any other questions. We'll also send out an e-mail so please submitt your e-mail through the site if you want to get notification...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

One quick correction, Janice Smith (AFFS) shot her score at Archery Barn not GCO...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

psargeant said:


> 79 shooters this year represents a nearly 80% increase in participation from last year...
> 
> Hopefully we can keep the trend going...
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up That's good to hear..... 
I don't think there were anymore than that in Va. in '09. I don't know about this year......


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

psargeant said:


> 79 shooters this year represents a nearly 80% increase in participation from last year...
> 
> Hopefully we can keep the trend going...
> 
> ...




GREAT SHOOTING BY ALL !!!!!

I would also like to add my thanks to all of the individuals, and ranges that have made this entire Indoor season, and especially the Indoor State Championship, a huge success !!!!

Chris


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nice turn-out Sarge.. lots of yutes too...well done !!

great shooting everyone !


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> nice turn-out Sarge.. lots of yutes too...well done !!
> 
> great shooting everyone !


I can't really take credit for any of that. That goes to the folks in Raleigh and Franklin...

I'm very pleased...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Where are all the old farts that have been blathering on about how wonderful their new apples shoot? No mention of the pragmatic one, or the one with the apple on his PC, and what about Some X Eddie...no mention of them either.....??????



psargeant said:


> I can't really take credit for any of that. That goes to the folks in Raleigh and Franklin...
> 
> I'm very pleased...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Where are all the old farts that have been blathering on about how wonderful their new apples shoot? No mention of the pragmatic one, or the one with the apple on his PC, and what about Some X Eddie...no mention of them either.....??????


Ron,
For various reasons, none of which were vindictive (that I am aware of), many of us just could not make the tournament this year. 

Prag


----------



## Mark A. Jones (Dec 11, 2006)

psargeant said:


> I can't really take credit for any of that. That goes to the folks in Raleigh and Franklin...
> 
> I'm very pleased...


Wait until next year. Archery Barn is working with the schools in the area to get archery teams started up. They had over 50 youth shooting in the range the other day. It was just to short a notice for them to shoot this year. Look out next year though. Could see as high as a 100 youth shooting in state championships and twice as many adults.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mark A. Jones said:


> Wait until next year. Archery Barn is working with the schools in the area to get archery teams started up. They had over 50 youth shooting in the range the other day. It was just to short a notice for them to shoot this year. Look out next year though. Could see as high as a 100 youth shooting in state championships and twice as many adults.


Mark,
Maybe a road trip for some of these youth would be in order - a day at DCWC during the extravaganza? I doubt many would be ready to shoot a full Field course, but there's plenty of fun to be had by all ages.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Mark A. Jones said:


> Wait until next year. Archery Barn is working with the schools in the area to get archery teams started up. They had over 50 youth shooting in the range the other day. It was just to short a notice for them to shoot this year. Look out next year though. Could see as high as a 100 youth shooting in state championships and twice as many adults.


Fantastic...We'll definitely need to plan on having more support out that direction...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Mark A. Jones said:


> Wait until next year. Archery Barn is working with the schools in the area to get archery teams started up. They had over 50 youth shooting in the range the other day. It was just to short a notice for them to shoot this year. Look out next year though. Could see as high as a 100 youth shooting in state championships and twice as many adults.


*OUTSTANDING MARK!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Congratulations on a very successful turnout.

Please share with the rest how you and the Archery Barn are making such an inroad with the schools as it has been said that the future success of the NFAA is with the youth shooters....and them sometimes dragging Mom and Dad along :wink: and getting them hooked too...

I've heard it more than one time..."The Family that Shoots Together--Stays Together" ....and we need more of that today...*
.


----------

